# Mal wieder ein Logo zu vektorisieren



## Gekko (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute

Bevor wieder jemand auf die Netiquette verweist, ich konnte im Forum nichts finden was meinem Problem ähnelt und da kommen wir gleich zum Punkt.

Dieses Logo hier: http://www.machtwerk.de/justizia.jpg soll hinten auf ein T-Shirt gepresst werden. Zwecks eigenschaften der Cuttermaschinen der Druckfirmen müsste sowas ja als Vektorgrafik vorliegen. Allerdings muss das Logo ja nur in der Gesamtgröße skalierbar sein. Das Logo liegt leider nur als psd vor. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob ich dieses Logo in ein Format exportieren/konvertieren kann welches vom Drucker verarbeitet werden kann?


----------



## Little-Lilly (26. Mai 2004)

Welche Auflösung hat das Bild denn? Normalerweise reicht es doch, das Bild als *.eps mit einer sehr hohen Auflösung zu speichern. Das kann dann auch dementsprechend skaliert werden. 

Das Bild in eine Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln wäre daher übertriebener Aufwand. Wenn es allerdings doch als Vektor vorliegen muss, wäre es echt schade um die  Feinheiten im Bild. Da würde so einiges verloren gehen. Frag nochmal bei der Firma nach, ich denke, das *.eps in hoher Auflösung sollte reichen.


----------



## Gekko (26. Mai 2004)

Tja und welches "*.eps"? DSC 1.0? DSC 2.0 Normales .eps? Wo sind da die Unterschiede?


----------



## BonsaivsLotus (26. Mai 2004)

Nehm einfach das normale Photoshop eps, das wird ausreichen.


----------



## Gekko (26. Mai 2004)

Ok, schauen wir mal und Danke soweit.


----------



## Siln (1. Juni 2004)

Mit welchem Druckverfahren willst du die T-Shirts denn bedrucken lassen ? 
Und welche Farbe soll das T-Shirt haben ? 
Denn falls es weisse T-Shirts sind ist es ja kein Problem dank dem Digitaldruck aber bei farbigen T-Shirts geht das doch garnicht mit mehr als 2 Farben, oder doch ?


----------



## jaci (5. Juni 2004)

Doch das geht auch in Euroskala, wir habe in der Firma einen Drucker
mit Lösungsmittelfarben der vier-farbig drucken kann und gleichzeitig
ausschneiden, da müste nur eine Schneidekontur um den äußeren Rand gezeichnet werden es geht übrigends auch auf dunkle Textilien.

Gruß Jac


----------



## josDesign (7. Juni 2004)

Und was wenn man einfach eine Maske für die Umrandung macht. Oder einen Pfad? Fürs Cutten mein ich!

lg, jos


----------

